# Checkout the fun skin I made for my Kindle...



## sailorman

a


----------



## iamc

You MADE your own skin?  Wow

C


----------



## iamc

I like it. And the pj description is exactly what I think when I see it!  

C


----------



## Cowgirl

Cowgirl loves it!!!!  I want one!


----------



## sebat

WOW...Cool!!!


----------



## Suzanne

That is really nice! Great job!


----------



## Cowgirl

sailorman said:


> It's really easy to make Cowgirl, just google "cowboys pattern" or some such, find a pattern in images you like and save the picture. Then go to mytego.com/ and set up a design. Just takes a minute or two.


I'm not clever but my daughter is...I'll put her right on this....Thanks


----------



## Poi Girl

Cool! I'll have to check it out...I'm thinking super girly.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just went to their website and even I was able to do it.  Very Cool.  I found a great Dick and Jane pattern that I saved.  Now I have to decide if I want that one or a cowgirl print I found.  The choices are endless.


----------



## katiekat1066

Boy, I had so much fun playing with it, I found myself buying one! A really cool peacock pattern. Let's see if I can manage to post a pic:









So cool!
Thanks for the tip!

Katiekat

WHOOPS didn't work, I've got to work on this.......
Dang, maybe it is working....I'm sooooo confuuuuused


----------



## pidgeon92

katiekat1066 said:


> www.mytego.com/Tegobuilder/FacePreview.aspx?face=1


This is the link you tried to post, that is not going to work, it's not a picture.


----------



## katiekat1066

That's what I thought.......

Lets see if I can manage to get this into the right place....









There, did that work?

Katiekat


----------



## Cowgirl

katiekat1066 said:


> Boy, I had so much fun playing with it, I found myself buying one! A really cool peacock pattern. Let's see if I can manage to post a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool!
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Katiekat
> 
> WHOOPS didn't work, I've got to work on this.......
> Dang, maybe it is working....I'm sooooo confuuuuused


Funny thing that is one of the ones I put together on that website. How strange is it that it showed up on yours...


----------



## katiekat1066

I found it under "Featured Artists" and fell in love.  Peacocks are a favorite subject of mine.  

Katiekat


----------



## farmwife99

This is a very cool idea.


----------



## pidgeon92

katiekat1066 said:


> There, did that work?


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sailorman said:


> Well, actually I just designed it on mytego.com/ but I think it's pretty cool.


That is the coolest thing, I am going to try it although I am far from computer savy.

Linda


----------



## Cat

As a fan of many things that are "icky", I may make a skin out of a pic I took in the Catecombs of Paris - popular tourist attraction, not some creepy destination. Well, it _is_ creepy, but...

I may only get the front done since Skinderella is in a cover, and it's twice the price. Then again, I may not get this at all since these are real skulls and that's even a little creepy to me. I'm gonna think about it. But for those who may like the "icky", too, I wanted to post.

If I get it, I'm gonna edit the pic so the missing screen part can be posted in Jim's thread and he can make a scrnsvr for me if he would be so kind. But if someone else wants, I can post the pic so you can do with it what you want. make it different dimensions, make the back part too, edit to fit as a scrnsvr, etc.



I am trying other pics, like purty art, and purty stained glass windows, but Tego isn't allowing me to upload more pics even after deleting and clearing on those pages. I'm not ALL about the icky.


----------



## Angela

katiekat1066 said:


> That's what I thought.......
> 
> Lets see if I can manage to get this into the right place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, did that work?
> 
> Katiekat


That is pretty cool!


----------



## Marci

Angela said:


> That is pretty cool!


What she said. It is great. I love how you have the peacock's head right in the middle of the keyboard.

Very creative!

Marci


----------



## Rivers

To those who bought one.... when it comes, could you let us know if the back comes in more than on piece?  I emailed mytego about it weeks ago and haven't heard back from them.  If it's one piece there will be no way to reset (if needed) the kindle without ruining the skin.  Not sure I want to chance it.


----------



## katiekat1066

It LOOKED like it is 2 pieces, one for the battery cover and one for the outside. It'll be a couple of weeks before it gets here if I read the manufacturing and shipping times right. I'm a bit skeptical about how well it will stick to the rubberized coating of the battery cover, I almost didn't order the back at all.



Marci said:


> What she said. It is great. I love how you have the peacock's head right in the middle of the keyboard.


Getting it lined up just right took a bit of work, but the controls are really easy to use, you can re-size the image, which I did so that the entire peacock head and crest showed up, and move it around so that you get just the right part of the image. I tried a couple of others that weren't symmetrical, and got several different possibilities from each one. It was fun playing with it, and I wish I had something cool like Kat's pic to upload, I'm going to have to keep this in mind when looking for photo ops in the future.

Katiekat


----------



## Rivers

katiekat1066 said:


> It LOOKED like it is 2 pieces, one for the battery cover and one for the outside. It'll be a couple of weeks before it gets here if I read the manufacturing and shipping times right. I'm a bit skeptical about how well it will stick to the rubberized coating of the battery cover, I almost didn't order the back at all.


See, to me it looks like one piece, not two. I've ordered cell phone skins from mytego before, and the ones i ordered before, it was very clear that they were multiple pieces, as there were lines separating where the battery was from the rest of the phone. I guess it's just a wait and see sort of thing at this point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I may have to do one with one of my quilts....

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick

katiekat1066 said:


> Boy, I had so much fun playing with it, I found myself buying one! A really cool peacock pattern. Let's see if I can manage to post a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool!
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Katiekat
> 
> WHOOPS didn't work, I've got to work on this.......
> Dang, maybe it is working....I'm sooooo confuuuuused


Now it is showing one, I just tried So weird, I just scanned this image from a set of vintage prints I bought!
It must be a default setting. I wanted to know how the quality is, if anyone has gotten theirs. Also the back does not
seem to allow for the battery?


----------



## katiekat1066

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I may have to do one with one of my quilts....
> 
> Betsy


I'd love to see that, Betsy, you are such an artist! I'm thinking about trying to put together a celtic interlace pattern that would fit the skin area...I knew there was a reason that I bought all those Dover books with CDs! 

Katiekat


----------



## Cuechick

I just ordered mine and found this code online for free shipping (regular post only)...! 
promo code: RFD72490203

Mine looks like this:









I uploaded I pretty high res jpg. I will let y'all know how it looks when I get it, though as someone else mentioned it says 14 days for delivery.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

That is beautiful Octochik!


----------



## Rivers

I finally got a reply to my email to mytego:

_Thank you for contacting the myTego Customer Center. We took a look at the
Amazon Kindle and can't find a reset button. The back skin is in fact a
single covering and not broken up. Can you please indicate where the reset
button is on your Kindle and we'll try to make a modification to our
template if possible. Thank you,

Tanya Joss
Customer Happiness Specialist/Operations Manager
myTego, Inc._

I replied telling her where it was and that removing the cover is also the only way to access the memory card slot. I got a prompt automated reply, warning me that it would likely be quite awhile until I hear back from a real person due to the holiday rush.


----------



## Cuechick

I just emailed them too and included a picture I grabbed from another skin site so they could see the back.
It worries me a little that they apparently have never seen one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looking closer, the front looks like one piece too.  Which wouldn't work because of buttons. . . .I, too, wonder if they've really held one or if they're going by a picture or something. . . .

Ann


----------



## Cuechick

When you see the templet on the page just before you order, you can see where the front is cut to fit... so I think that part is okay.


----------



## Marci

sailorman said:


> That's a great idea. Be sure to show us here if you do.


Ditto that!



Marci


----------



## Avalon3

Octochick said:


> I just ordered mine and found this code online for free shipping (regular post only)...!
> promo code: RFD72490203
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded I pretty high res jpg. I will let y'all know how it looks when I get it, though as someone else mentioned it says 14 days for delivery.


Very pretty!


----------

